# PB : Transfert de fichier Keynote de Imac vers Ipad



## julienlive (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai un très très gros problème : je n'arrive pas à transférer mon document keynote qui pèse 40 Mo de mon Imac vers mon Ipad.

- J'ai essayé via Idisk mais la taille semble limité à 30 MO
- J'ai essayé via Iwork mais apparemment nous ne pouvons pas télécharger mais uniquement visualiser le document... et encore à condition d'être connecté WIFI...
- J'ai essayé via Itunes mais il semblerait que ce soit sous forme de diaporama, or je souhaite contrôler mon document et conserver certains effets de mise en page au clic...
- J'ai acheté l'application Keynote sur mon Ipad et ne veut pas le lire en simple document PDF, ce serait bien dommage et surtout de moins bonne qualité, je perdrais également tous les effets de transition qui donnent un côté fun à ma présentation.

Bref, je suis vraiment désespéré car j'ai une présentation très importante dans deux jours et j'aimerais la faire sur mon Ipad que j'ai acheté spécialement pour ça !!!

D'avance merci mille fois pour celui qui a la solution !
Ahhhhh ... ce serait tellement plus simple avec un port USB !
Julien.


----------



## arbaot (10 Octobre 2010)

Essai Phone Disk gratuit jusqu'a fin novembre et pas de jailbreak nécessaire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> Essai Phone Disk gratuit jusqu'a fin novembre et pas de jailbreak nécessaire.



gratuit 15 jours....simple perode d essai


----------



## arbaot (10 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> gratuit 15 jours....simple perode d essai


non regarde bien tu as un code d'enregistrement sur la page d'accueil ...



> Until December 1st 2010, we're giving away Phone Disk to everyone for free! If you unlock the software before that date, you get free upgrades and can enjoy the full version of the software on that computer with no expiration (just make sure you enter the code before December 1st)! Use the following registration code to unlock the full version Phone Disk


:

"Si vous déverrouillez le logicielavant le 1er décembre vous obtenez des mises à niveau gratuites et pouvez profiter de la version complète. Utilisez le code d'enregistrement ci-dessous pour débloquer la version complète..."


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> non regarde bien tu as un code d'enregistrement sur la page d'accueil ...
> 
> :
> 
> "Si vous déverrouillez le logicielavant le 1er décembre vous obtenez des mises à niveau gratuites et pouvez profiter de la version complète. Utilisez le code d'enregistrement ci-dessous pour débloquer la version complète..."



oups quelle buse je suis.....
merci


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2010)

Oui, enfin Phone Disk ou pas, la meilleure façon de transférer un diaporama Keynote sur l'iPad, ça reste en passant par iTunes.
Si des limitations apparaissent (et je n'ai pas bien compris les tiennes, il faudrait que tu sois plus explicite), c'est lié au logiciel Keynote sur iPad, qui n'est pas une réussite totale...
Ce pauvre Phone Disk n'y fera rien...
Par ailleurs, attention aux diaporamas trop volumineux et aux diapositives trop chargées : plantage assuré (probablement par saturation de la mémoire de l'iPad, qui est l'une des rares mauvaises surprises de cet appareil, à l'origine de bien de ses limitations, à mon avis).


----------



## julienlive (10 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils !

Je ne dois pas être le plus doué des informaticiens mais il faut avouer que transférer un fichier de son ordinateur vers son Ipad est un réel parcours du combattant !!!!
J'ai téléchargé Phone Disk, j'ai rentré le code registration.

Effectivement l'icone représentant mon Ipad apparaît dans mon Finder sous la forme de Iphone jaune... J'y glisse mon fichier keynote, le document se télécharge... je me dis EXCELLENT, enfin un moyen simple de transférer ses fichiers !!!

Mais ensuite ??? Comment faire pour retrouver mon fichier sur mon Ipad ????... bah je n'ai pas trouvé et du coup je me retrouve à la case départ :-(

Je sollicite donc votre aide pour m'expliquer comment je peux faire ?

Mais pourquoi faire si compliqué quand Apple fait habituellement tellement simple ??? 

Julien


----------



## arbaot (10 Octobre 2010)

as tu essayer de faire comme la expliqué  bigdidou plus haut ou Gwen dans ton autre topic : 



gwen a dit:


> Tu branches ton iPad sur iTunes en USB et la, dans l&#8217;onglet application, tu descends jusqu'en bas et tu verras Keynote pour iPad qui apparaitra. Tu glisses ton fichier de ton ordi vers ton iPad de cette manière. Tout simplement.


----------



## julienlive (11 Octobre 2010)

YES, Ca marche, que ce fut laborieux ;-)))

Sur ce forum que je trouve EXCELLENT, personne n'a pu résoudre le topic que j'ai lancé sur Imovie quant au gros problème de décrochage de son lors de l'exportation...si quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème et si quelqu'un a une solution, je sais que ce n'est pas en rapport avec l'Ipad mais j'espère tellement pouvoir résoudre ce bug que je tente ma chance ici aussi...

Bonne semaine à toutes et à tous et merci encore !!!
Julien.


----------

